# Diy Coaxial Cable



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

I want to run my digital audio output from my PC to my audio system pre/pro. Are there any tutorials out there that will show me how to build one? Also, what reasonable inexpensive cable, and connectors do you recommend for a 50' run? :help:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Don't know about particular cable but check that it will be able to handle a digital signal (it works at a higher frequency). I think that you should be able to use ordinary connectors (I did when building a DMX cable and it worked fine).


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

Try

http://www.bus.ucf.edu/cwhite/theater/diycable.htm


----------



## ssabripo (Nov 2, 2006)

you are in luck! 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-cables-tutorial-200-cables-1-10-th-cost.html


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Is a 50' run of digital coax OK? I'm considering running a cable from my PC to my reciever, about 50' away.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is a 50' run of digital coax OK? I'm considering running a cable from my PC to my reciever, about 50' away.


If you're using a standard 75 ohm S/PDIF interface and run of the mill 44.1Khz sampled information = ~6Mhz bandwidth, then 50 feet is nothing for an RG59 cable. Step up to RG6 and it would be even better.

The latest True Dolby HD etc is sampled much higher, but 50 feet is fine.

brucek


----------

